
Next-Generation Web Styling - feross
https://web.dev/next-gen-css-2019/
======
pier25
What committee decides on CSS features? The W3C?

~~~
watersb
"Decides" I don't know.

I always thought of WHATWG as the place to pitch new ideas; get the browser
folks to build a couple of implementations, maybe that gets sent up to the W3C
for formal documentation.

Browser vendors have always pushed new features; the tedious work of
formalizing behavior is the other 90%.

Not too surprised that it's complicated. I would guess that W3C editors often
discover inconsistent effects, so push back on proposed features. Or that
members working on spec find their efforts duplicated elsewhere.

[https://www.w3.org/blog/2019/05/w3c-and-whatwg-to-work-
toget...](https://www.w3.org/blog/2019/05/w3c-and-whatwg-to-work-together-to-
advance-the-open-web-platform/)

